# Time for FatBoy Slim to SlimBoy Fat



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

I've not on here for ages.. I lost track of where I was going and threw in the towel and it was just a downward spiral from there.

*Current Stats*

Age - 28

Height - 188cm (6ft 2")

Weight - 110kg

Lean Mass - 75kg (guessing I'm around the 30% BF mark)

*Goals*

To loose weight, simple. No BF% or weight Target. Just to see clear muscle definition.

I've put a diet together, but I need help with it. Also where can I get the nutritional information from before I buy the goods so I can work out the exact weights. The weights I have used are just estimates.

Do you have any ideas on where it could be improved or what could be taken out / put in?


*7.00am*150g oats250ml Skimmed Milk200g Eggs (hard boiled, maybe 4)TbSp Cod Liver Oil*10.00am*100g OatsPro-6Water*1.00pm*120g Brown Basmati Rice125g Chicken Breast / Mackrel25g Olives80g Veg*4.00pm*100g OatsPro-6TbSp Peanut ButterWater*6.30pm*110g Brown Basmati Rice125g Chicken Breast / Steak80g Veg*7.30pm*Train + PWO Shake*8.30pm*300g Potatoes (sweet non training days)125g Chicken Breast80g Veg*9.30 - 10.00pm*Pro-6


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

For most foods, I just go by whats on the Nutritional info on the pack.

Most will vary depending on cooked or uncooked weight.

As long as you are consistent, it doesn't really matter. Probably be better to create your own spreadsheet to list values for all foods you eat. I have on and theres currently 121 foods on it, some of which I only eat once a year, but,not its on, its easy to reference. I have the same 30 ish foods that comprise my "everyday" diet, so adjusting to gain or lose is easy.


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Good idea... I'll have to start putting a spreadsheet.

What do you think of the diet as a base? Does it look OK to you Neil?


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Looks good for a starting point. As long as its not a huge change from what you have been doing for the last month or so.

As mentioned in another thread, start with what you're currently doing, and make a couple of manageable changes every few weeks. If you've been consistant with the above then all's good, and a few minor tweaks will see changing happening pretty quickly.


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

I've not really had a regular diet over the past year or so... I've just eaten what I wanted. Dieting like the above isn't too hard for me as I can flavor the chicken etc with spices so that helps.

Also Extremes products taste nice and have plenty of flavour, so that helps with the sweet cravings. Pro 6 + oats + peanut butter = liquid snickers (TASTY)


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

You doing Cardio?


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Warm up on tread for 10 mins to get heart rate up

45-60 mins weights

10-15 minute jog on treadmill or steady bike

cool down

That's all I'll be doing.


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

So I've finished my diet that I plan to start at the beginning of Feb, when I start back training... In the meantime I am slowly but shortly cutting out the rubbish. Starting of with sugar in my coffee and changing to sweetener.

For now here's the split of the diet I will be doing.

It will be total of 3,113 Kcals

Protein - 291g, 1165 Kcals (39%)

Carbs - 337g, 1348Kcals (42%)

Fats - 66g, 600Kcals (19%)

Will this be ratio be OK for losing fat?

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

The ratios don't actually matter. On an initial look, it looks like protein may be a touch low for your bodyweight, fat as well....BUT, its your starting point, so monitor how you get on and gauge it from there.


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Neil, I was trying to keep Kcals down, but really I suppose I should of done this by reducing Carbs and keeping protein high... Protein should be around 340-360g I THINK?

Reducing carbs and upping the protein surely is only going to help with the fat loss???


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Neil, I was trying to keep Kcals down, but really I suppose I should of done this by reducing Carbs and keeping protein high... Protein should be around 340-360g I THINK?

Reducing carbs and upping the protein surely is only going to help with the fat loss???


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Just stick with your current plan, give it a week or two to take hold, and see how you respond. If your getting leaner and weights in the gym are consistent, then stick with it.

Don't forget *"If it ain't broke, dont fix it!"*

If, after a couple weeks, you haven't got leaner then drop 20-30g carbs, and increase protein by 20-30g a day ... or, hit your cardio with more purpose.


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

OK, will do. Thanks for the advice.

Been away from training and dieting quite a while now, so hopefully results will show nicely after several weeks.


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Weight	Protein (g)	Carbs (g)	Fats (g)

7.00am

Oats 70g 9.2 48.3 4.6

Skimmed Milk 250ml 8.5 12.5 0.3

Eggs - raw 200g 25.2 2.2 18.0

TSp Cod Liver Oil

10.00am

Oats 70g 9.2 48.3 4.6

Extreme Pro-6 1.0 27.3 2.6 2.2

Water

1.00pm

Basmati Rice - Brown 70g 4.8 51.8 2.0

Chicken Breast 200g 32.8 0.0 1.8

Olives 30g 0.3 1.0 3.8

Veg	80g

4.00pm

Oats 70g 9.2 48.3 4.6

Extreme Pro-6 1.0 27.3 2.6 2.2

Peanut Butter - Whole Earth Smooth 20g 5.3 1.8 10.9

Water

6.30pm

Basmati Rice - Brown 70g 4.8 51.8 2.0

Chicken Breast 200g 32.8 0.0 1.8

Veg	80g

7.30pm - Train

Extreme B&R 1.0 25.0 65.0 0.0

8.30pm - PWO Meal

Potatoes - White 200g 3.4 40.0 0.0

Chicken Breast 200g 32.8 0.0 1.8

Veg	80g

9.30 - 10.00pm

Extreme Pro-6 1.0 27.3 2.6 2.2

TOTAL Grams 285.1 378.8 62.5

TOAL Kcals 1140.3 1515.2 562.9 = 3218.4

Kcals have gone up slightly, I've put the PWO shake in, but not sure if I will need this if I am having food after as well. 'll have PWO shake straight away and then food about 15-20 minutes after.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Are you leaning out on this? If you are keep with it and don't alter it more than Neil says, your body takes a couple of weeks to adjust.


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Yes, got plenty to loose. Will leave it as it is, when the weight loss slows or stops I will reduce the carbs and increase protein.

Cheers


----------



## TheTransporter (Jan 30, 2014)

lots of folks tryin without cardio, i think its good as it not olny gets yer fat levels down but is good for blood pressur ans recovery too. i find wiv the cardio it helps me with my work as in a manual job


----------



## Max1466868006 (Feb 16, 2010)

Don't you think your on to many oats? I would be cutting that by a third or even a half, i think that's to many carbs if shredding


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

I've had to tweek my diet as I've not had the extra pennies by the supplements that I was planning on using, I'm actually thinking about leaving them out if I can and use whole food only.

7am

40g Oats

250 Skimmed Milk

4 x eggs whole (boiled or omelet)

10am

40g Oats

250ml Skimmed Milk

2 Slices of Burgen Bread

50g whole earth peanut butter

1pm

120g Brown Basmati Rice

200g Chicken Breast OR 4 egg whites and 1 yolk omelet

Broccoli

4pm

40g Oats

250ml Skimmed Milk

6.30pm

120gm Brown Basmati Rice OR 120g Sweet Potato

250g Chicken Breast

Mixed Veg

9.30

1 pot of cottage cheese

If training I will have a meal at 9.15pm (finish training at 9pm)

300g of white potato

250g Chicken Breast

Mixed Veg

followed by cottage cheese at 10.30pm

Total Kcals for training day - 3067

Total Kcals for non traning days - 2530

I was thinking about adding the bread and peanut butter to 4pm but reducing the peanut butter down to 40g instead of 50g, this will bump up my Kcals by another 420.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I think supplements feel like a bigger outlay so you tend not to have the money put by, or have to buy them as soon as you get paid, and budget for less food shop.

Interesting that you have managed to fill up with real food, looks good.


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Like you said rose, I had to get creative. I was Surprised at how much nutrition I could get from just 2 peanut butter sandwiches.

Also looking at using cod fillets every now and then as change to chicken.

Instead of buying supplements when I get paid I'll be buying a bulk load of meat and freezing it.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

The effectiveness and need for supps is grossly over emphasized...

Boost test n gh levels with an hours extra sleep ?


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Don't get me wrong, I think some supps are great for convenience for if your on the move or you just haven't got the time for a meal etc. I think some people, myself included, rely on them too much. Can't fault Pro-6 though for a pre bedtime shake.


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Training as normal last night, full body work out still, in and out with 50 minutes

5 minute warm up on the bike to get the blood flowing, but this will need to be increased now as it doesn't feel long enough anymore.

Squats - 40kg x 10 / 70kg x 10 / 80kg x 10

Bench press - bar x 20 (10 half reps & 10 full reps) / 60kg x 10 / 62.5kg x 10 / 65kg x 10

Close Grip Pull Down - 56kg x 10 / 58kg x 10 / 61kg x 10

Standing Calf Raise - 55kg x 16 / 65kg x 16 / 65kg x 16

Seated Shoulder Press (smith) - 25kg x 10 / 30kg x 10 / 35kg 10

E-Z Barl Curls - 10kg x 10 / 15kg x 10 / 15kg x 10 (this is without the weight of the bar as I don't know what it is, if anyone could help???

Tricep Pushdowns (rope) - 40kg x 10 / 45kg x 10 / 45kg x 10

I think after next week I will go to a 3 day split.

Andy


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

if did 10x70kg and 10x80kg..

the 70kg set mustve been easy...

2x75kg makes sense, 2x80kg makes sense...

70x10 then 80x10 kinda doesnt???

whats your thinking on this?


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

The logic does make sense, but both sets were hard.

The second set I finished OK, but definitely felt it.

The third set was even harder, with the last 2 reps being very hard to push out.

The time before, I did 70kg x 10 x 2, so thought I'd up the weight just on the last set hence 80kg x 10. Trying to add weight progressively. Next lot of squats will be 80kg x 10 x 2

I've never done the same working weight for 3 sets, I don't know why, it's just the way I've always trained since I started training with my brother years ago.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Ok mate, sounds like pyramiding gone wrong tho..

10kg is a huge jump..

Yes weights must be progressive, but that still looks like u only did one hard set.. Sorry...

Consider 2x80kg then 82.5kg or ul stall quickly.

Or do 80 n pyramid down to 70 with limited rest..

Pyramiding up should mean a rep drop as weights go up...

Up to u tho.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

My bad I shouldn't have said u were pyramiding but id guess I was thinking that might have been a future plan..

U didn't mention a third set at 80..

Saying that u do say u never do 3 constant weight sets... Suggesting pyramiding.

If ur being progressive and last week u did 70kg, Imo repeating 70kg tho week again doesn't make sense...

72.5kg does..

U were saying last night u get few gains for alot of hard work on legs, so I'm trying yo help u fathom what's going wrong..

If u don't have health problems simple progression on squats alone should do the job.

Its usually a big basic factor, not a microscopic one needing a small tweak.?


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Always open to opinions and criticism Cal... totally get what you're saying.

So next week when I do Squats, warm up on 40kg, then 3 sets of 80kg, if i complete all 3 sets for 10 reps then put the weight up the following time by 5kg. If then on the 3rd set I only manage say, 7-8 reps, i would then keep the weight the same until I can do a 3 sets of 10, then put the weight up again for all 3 sets?

I'll do this across all my exercises if you think I'll get better gains.

Cheers


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Id do 20 reps bare bar, 10 reps 40kg, 6x60kg, 3x70kg as a warm up n get me used to some weight.

As time goes on id add a single in 5kg below working weight.

Once I was in the right area id never add more than 2.5kg to the bar.

I would then expect to 3x10.. That's it.. I wouldn't expect to fail..

Building up reps doesn't work for me.

If I did fail getting 10 it should only be by 1 rep.

Id also use rest pause to get reps.

If i did fail id drop back to last successful increment repeat it n then add 1kg.

1kg is less than 1 rep.

So its easier to get an increment..

Then keep adding 1kg till u fail to get 10.

Then its cycle over.

Reset, starting higher n repeat...?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

You can apply the logic to all exercises but must remember exercises smaller than squats ate harder to gain on and smaller increments may be needed sooner..

If u go 2.5kg on bi's every week ul plateau pretty quickly...

Always keep things as brutally simple as possible.


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Trained Friday night... was a really session. I was feeling a little... "bluh" so I decided to have a shot of C4, the gym I go to sell pre-workout drinks (£1.50 a time) and I've seen a lot of comments on here about the C4, so went with that as a pick me up.

I did 10 minutes on the bike and then hit the weights. all working sets were with the same working weight. not got weights to hand, but I did do 3 x 10 on all exercises, so weight will be going up again this week.

I've been doing this for 3 weeks now and the weights have been going up nice and steady... maybe a bit of muscle memory? Bench on week 1 was 3 x 10 @ 40kg (not too hard, but felt it), Benched Friday 3 x 10 @ 65kg (Very Hard, but managed all reps on my own, just with a spot incase I failed)

Happy overall with current progres. My weight hasn't moved yet, staying the same at the moment... I'll give a couple of weeks and see what happens.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Add weight slower mate.. UV gone from easy to v hard in 3 weeks..

Let it build in future, rep out more if u really need to...

Its the same as a diet, u have to leave urself somewhere to go...

However if u don't want to plateau next week, add 1kg next time.


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Could I leave it at the same working weight for another couple of weeks till it gets a little easier and then start adding weight slowly? Or just slowly add weight from now on? Just keep going with the same weight till I dont rep out?

Didn't think I was doing anything wrong... Just thought I wasn't working out properly with the weight being so easy, so I've just upped the weight every session till I've found a solid working weight. So I've jumped up 2.8kg each session.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

I've never repeated a hard week n found it easier.. Ur primed to add 1kg to the bar..

U may only be adding 2.8 each workout but ur adding that x 3 each week..

That's why id have held back

.

Its sposed to be fairly easy for the first few weeks..

So its up to u what u do next..

If u added 1kg to the bar each week in 10 weeks ud be hitting a fairly guaretenteed 3x10x70kg..

Try it ur way.. N if it doesn't go well try mine..

I'm trying to help u build some momentum.. Ur trying to hit failure or approach it v quickly cos ur concerned ur not working hard enuff...

10 weeks time my way ul be shitting bricks n set to keep the same cycle going..

Ur cycle I suspect may be over v soon...

Because of the speed uv built up u may need to split v soon..

If u get the chance have a look at some powerlifting cycles which altho done in % show how u build up..

You do nothing more than the target reps at the target % even if u can..

Every cycle expects some post 100% lifts which ul get because uv cycled ur intensity ?

What I'm suggesting is v similar..

Don't worry bout a name for the style ur using...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Have a read of my last journal entry it might help u understand how I'm suggesting adding weight ?


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

The smallest plates at the gym are 1.25kg. I've only added then to my lifts lift today and will keep that weight the same the whole week. I'll then do the same next week. Then when I can't keep adding 1.25 plates I'll get some .5kg pl plates from somewhere.

Also tonight I widened my stance on squats but reduced the weight to 60kg. Definitely felt it more in my quads and no pain in my lower back.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Just get some cheapo standard plates n loop them on the bar with string ?

Regarding squats thats great..

Do have a look for Ripptoe on u tube n if poss stick a vid up..

Good stuff I've got u thinking now ?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

You can apply this logic regarding adding weight for every rep,set format btw..

Once you get the interpretation of how to add weight ul find ur training is basically sorted.. Well it was for me..

Then its just all about form.. Which I love tbh lol


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

I always try to put form first over weight, and also really try to concentrate on my breathing and squeezing the muscle when at the top of the rep.

Really enjoying my training at the mo, body weight not changed yet but the only cardio I'm doing is a ten minute warm up on the bike.

Really appreciate all the advice dude. I


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Cool bud pleased to hear it..

I know ur not a cardio fan but what about 15 mins walking on the treadmill afters... Its the least painful option I can think of lol

Form, it really helps for others to view it..

Its amazing what u cant c till its pointed out to u..

A mate showed me 3 different running styles n altho not a runner figured id be able to pick out the differences..

They all looked the same lol..

I've learned that u can always improve your form even tho the next layer may not be obvious ?

I figured out how to do db curls properly today when for all this time I actually wasn't...

I was initiating with my hand n not my bicep..

Anyhoo was having a read n saw this...


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Quick update....

Squat still at 60kg but with wider stance, this will be increased on next session to 65kg

Bench has gone to 65kg this week, managed 3 x 10, difficuilt to finish but I did, hopefully I'll be able to increase again next week.

Seated smith shoulder press, still at 30kg, i've been getting a twinge in my shoulder from an old injury so I need to start doin my rotor cuffs again to build them up, this helped last time.

Close Grip pull down, this is not at 65.5kg, again managed 3x10 ,difficuilt to finish but I did, might change this to wide grip in the next couple of week.

standing calf raise, these have increased by 2.2kg, 3x16

generally weights are all increasing nice and slowly but I think I'm getting to the stage where I need to split, I'm exhausted by the end and I feel like I could maybe do better on a 3 day split... just a standard back/bi's, chest/tri's, legs/shoulders

I also took my eldest lad to the gym on Sunday, he's 13 years old and spends most of his time either on his phone, laptop or xbox... he lives with his mum so I only get to take him when he's with me, but he said that he really enjoyed it, so hopefully this will get him of his bum. He did the full body workout using DB's for most of it but only used 2kg. His arms were a bit wobbly but I did my best at guiding him and he seemed to do OK.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Was the wider stance to target different different parts of your quads? Or was it after watching that video that Neil shared talking about lever lengths etc?

Keep up the hard work. It's always a boost to see progress. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

I changed it up after seeing them videos, and I have noticed that it definately hits my quads more and I don't feel it in my lower back at all... as before I did.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

They were eye opening videos. I'm going to try a wider stance this week when I reintroduce squats.

I used to feel it in my knees and back quite a lot. So fingers crossed it will fix that. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm now going to split up my routine as below.... going to see how this goes for a while, again, watching body weight and monitoring gym weights.

ROUTINE A - Chest, Tris and Abs

Exercise	Sets	Reps

Benh Press	3	10

DB Incline Press	3	10

DB Flys	3	10

Skull Crushers	3	10

Tricep Push Down	3	10

Tricep Extension	3	12

Leg Raise / Crunches	3	15

ROUTINE B - Back and Biceps

Exercise	Sets	Reps

Deadlift	5	10

Wide Grip Pull Down	4	10

Bent Over Rows	3	10

Single Arm Rows	3	10

Standing E-Z Bar Curls	3	10

Preacher Curl - machine	3	10

ROUTINE C - Shoulders and Abs

Exercise	Sets	Reps

Push Press	4	8

Seated DB Press	3	10

Side Lat Raises	3	12

Rear Delts (reverse pec dec)	3	12

Shrugs BB	3	10

Front Plank / Crunches	3	15

ROUTINE D - Legs

Exercise	Sets	Reps

Squats	3	10

Leg Press	3	10

Seated Leg Ext - single leg	4	12

Standing Leg Curls	4	12

SLDL	3	10

Standing Calve Raises	6	16


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Routine looks good.

Do you have any incremental weights?Your weights are similar to the numbers I'm lifting, and 2.5kg is often a really big relative jump to make so I have 0.125kg, 0.25kg and 0.5kg discs. They are about £12 a pair and easily fit into a gym bag. Definitely worth the investment.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Deadlfts 2x a week?

Lotta sets for a 4 day split and being natural.


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

lancashirerose said:


> Routine looks good.
> 
> Do you have any incremental weights?Your weights are similar to the numbers I'm lifting, and 2.5kg is often a really big relative jump to make so I have 0.125kg, 0.25kg and 0.5kg discs. They are about £12 a pair and easily fit into a gym bag. Definitely worth the investment.


I haven't got any small discs at the mo... where did you get your's from.

Current lifts are at:

Squats - 10 x 40kg / 10 x 50kg / 3 x 10 x 90kg

Deads - 10 x 60kg / 3 x 10 x 90kg

Bench - 10 x 40kg / 10 x 50kg / 3 x 10 x 72.5kg

Weight still seems be going on pretty well each week. I used to lift alot more weight, so maybe this is why i'm still finding it easy to add weight.


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Yeah, normal deads for lower back (heavy) and stiff leg deads for hams which are usually performed lighter and a different motion.

The split is 4 days, but I wont be training 4 x a week, still only 3.

Mon - Routine A

Wed - Routine B

Fri - Routine C

Mon - D

Weds - A

Fri - B

Mon - C

Wed - D

Fri - A

and so on... just means I wont be doing the same thing every Monday, Wednesday and Friday.


----------



## Max1466868006 (Feb 16, 2010)

I think for someone cutting you're taking in too many carbs and I think you're doing to many exercises per body part. I've usually toasted each body part with 2 or 3 movements, other than back which gets 5 to work the whole thing.

Lee Haney said after winning the Olympia in an interview when asked his goals for the next year and he replied with "To train for the whole year without injury". The interviewer expected him to say he hoped to build his calves, or biceps or something but Haney went on to say he would get more out of training for 12 months at 85% than 4 months at 110% and 8 months training round an injury or being on the sidelines.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Here https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/weights-bars/weight-plates/fractional-plates.html

I also found some here http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/body-power-cast-iron-standard-discs-0-5kg-x4.html?mkwid=HTowUAXd_dc&pcrid=61821944945&gclid=CI61r_z-0sQCFWfJtAodmQoAKw

I bought myself some 500g plates and asked for the others for Christmas. 

Ah you are just above me with the weights, your heaviest x 10 for DL and bench is my 1 rep max.


----------

